# ремонт аккордеона weltmeister serino



## sergey3553 (27 Авг 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему с аккордеоном weltmeister serino. Треснул корпус. Как правильно разобрать аккордеон и как его заклеить? Благодарю за оказанную помощь заранее.


----------



## ze_go (27 Авг 2013)

Вы где находитесь?


----------



## sergey3553 (28 Авг 2013)

Пгт. Белокуракино Луганской области.


----------



## ze_go (28 Авг 2013)

фото в студию...


----------

